# hand planes



## AmericanMaple (Oct 13, 2011)

Can any describe the different types of plane (like smoothing and block) and what the numbers have to do with it (like number 5 and 7) any info would be appreciated
-the highschool woodworker


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Hope this helps.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*and this*

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan1.htm
more info on Bailey Planes specifically. Thanks Brink!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Don't miss this one!!:laughing:
*http://sawdustmaking.com/Hand Planes/hand_planes.htm*












 







.


----------



## goodmanbm (Nov 29, 2011)

*Further Help on Planes*

I read the above links and they were helpful but want to see if anyone has any resources on how to get a “textured” look with planes and more specifically, what are they called and what blade would I use etc. I’m not looking to smooth the surface but rather to distress and give it a hand hewn look. 

Does that make sense? Any advice is appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

goodmanbm said:


> I read the above links and they were helpful but want to see if anyone has any resources on how to get a &#147;textured&#148; look with planes and more specifically, what are they called and what blade would I use etc. I&#146;m not looking to smooth the surface but rather to distress and give it a hand hewn look.
> 
> Does that make sense? Any advice is appreciated and thanks in advance.


That would be a scrub plane or a plane fitted with a grooved comb shaped blade, the name escapes me.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> a grooved comb shaped blade, the name escapes me.
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


It's a toothed blade. Not really used for texture, but to take down tough spots, or a prep before veneering.


----------



## AmericanMaple (Oct 13, 2011)

It was really cool to read those articles thanks for the help
The highschool woodworker


----------

